# Nokia Lumia 720 Review by Droot!(TechTage)



## droot (Jun 30, 2013)

Delete this post.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 30, 2013)

You need to post the fill review here on Forum instead of redirecting to your personal site.

You can mention it as Source later in the post. But to post in Review Section of TDF, you need to post the whole review here.

Please make necessary changes ASAP.


----------



## droot (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry! You can delete the post.


----------

